# What is the best Utility Vehicle??



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Looking at a John Deere Gator, two seater, four wheel drive...

What would you choose, this or something else??


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

I've used the kawasaki mules and the polaris rangers and they both hold up good but the ranger rides and handles much better.


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

If it is just for dog training - golf cart with oversized wheels gets my vote everytime.

Carol


----------



## jessie01 (Jan 12, 2009)

By far the best vehicle for training is the Polaris Ranger. I owned a mule for 8 years - the shocks are terrible you feel like your kidneys are in your throat. The Ranger will go almost anywhere ( its not a boat). Our group has used a jd, but I would not take it where the Ranger will go. The basic Ranger will haul all your equipment and three people, They also have a Ranger that will haul 6 people and equipment. The ranger has electronic start just like your car.


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

We have a Yamaha Rhino and I LOVE IT!! It has a dump bed, so I use it for gardening too. For training, I throw all my stuff and the dog in the back and just go! We ATV trail ride too, the thing will go anywhere! I highly recommend it!

Sue Puff


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Byron Musick said:


> Looking at a John Deere Gator, two seater, four wheel drive...
> 
> What would you choose, this or something else??


 Kubota would be my first choice.


----------



## TCFarmer (Feb 5, 2008)

We've got a diesel Kubota for farm work. Bought it new in 05 or 06, it has over 1500 hours on it and still goes good. Put new bearings, u-joints, and driveshafts(not all u-joints are replaceable) in shortly after 1,000 hrs. Has some cosmetic damage, but no major breakdowns yet.

The next one will either be another Kubota, or the Polaris Crew Cab.


----------



## mjiorle (Mar 11, 2008)

I looked at all of them, and went with the Polaris Ranger 800 XP. Couldn't be happier with it. Great power, smooth ride, 3 person seat.
Mike


----------



## awclark (Oct 20, 2007)

Diesel Kubota...excellent vehicle. Still also using a diesel Mule with 2100 hours on it. I would rate it as very good.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Over the years I've had 3 Gators. Never again. I've got Polaris Ranger XP, and love it....way more vehicle than the Gator. No contest....not even in the same league.


----------



## TroyW (Nov 27, 2006)

Gotta be a Jeep!


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow, Thanks for the info, got lost due to the storm but remembered this, I've got some homework to do! Again thanks!


----------



## Matt Gasaway (May 22, 2009)

I am a broke college student and use my 2 legs...Best 2wd Ive ever owned. Lasted me a long time  Use them not by choice...A friend that trains pointers has a Ranger and loves it


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Polaris Crew. It's great. Traded a Mule in for it. Like night and day!


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

Japanese Kei truck. Was about to put 15K into the Kubota, but instead put 4K into a minitruck. Awesome vehicle!!!


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

Our hospital has a diesel Kubota and has trouble starting it in cold weather, even with a heater. My gator is gas, for that reason, and have no trouble at all on the farm with it. The gator and polaris are the only two with ind. rear suspension, and that helps alot, not only with smooth ride, but also traction.

I don't know about how Polaris or Kubota come from the dealer, but the Gator will have you spending a good chunk of change to accessorize. Roof, extra lights, windshield, etc... I suspect they all get you with accessories though.

My gator only has a few hundred hours on it, but so far its perfromed flawlessly, and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend it. I would bet all the big name vehicles are of comparable quality overall, so I would see what trustworthy dealer is local and go with that one. My JD guy takes good care of me, so I try to return the business.


----------



## lily and me (Feb 16, 2010)

We have a ranger and it is by far the best machine. Had a few friends that had mules and they were under powered.
After my research the ranger had almost everything I was looking for.
Good luck.


----------



## CBRx3 (Apr 6, 2008)

Ranger or Deere go to the polaris web site and watch the ranger rodeo they compare all the UTV's some brands didn't even bother to show up Ranger and John Deere are the only two that completed all test


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Get a Mule.You can even rig it so it has a launcher attached to the back!


----------



## housefull (Feb 19, 2010)

We've got a diesel Kubota for farm work. Bought it new in 05 or 06, it has over 1500 hours on it and still goes good. Put new bearings, u-joints, and driveshafts(not all u-joints are replaceable) in shortly after 1,000 hrs. Has some cosmetic damage, but no major breakdowns yet.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

we have a ranger...it is a pretty nice machine


----------

